# Social Media Tabs einbinden - FAIL!



## tobm_knows_best (11. März 2012)

Hey zusammen,

ich mich blöd gesucht - und nicht´s gefunden... Aber ich würde gerne *social media tabs* wie auf folgender Seite hier in eine Homepage mit einbinden... » Social Media Tabs

Zwar kann man sich einen entsprechenden Code dann generieren lassen - aber dieser will bei mir nicht funktionieren - sprich es wird schon mal rein gar nicht´s angezeigt... Ich hatte mal einen früheren (funktionierenden) Code - auch von besagter Seite, der lautete wie folgt:
(Derzeit gabs allerdings nur den facebook-tab...) 


```
<!-- SocialMediaTabs.com START -->
<script type="text/javascript">
var smtabs_id = "1.0@1065@3b33548f5cc1eed2386a8368ab9a69e6@de/m/1065";

function MM_preloadImages() { //v3.0
  var d=document; if(d.images){ if(!d.MM_p) d.MM_p=new Array();
    var i,j=d.MM_p.length,a=MM_preloadImages.arguments; for(i=0; i<a.length; i++)
    if (a[i].indexOf("#")!=0){ d.MM_p[j]=new Image; d.MM_p[j++].src=a[i];}}
}
function MM_swapImgRestore() { //v3.0
  var i,x,a=document.MM_sr; for(i=0;a&&i<a.length&&(x=a[i])&&x.oSrc;i++) x.src=x.oSrc;
}
function MM_findObj(n, d) { //v4.01
  var p,i,x;  if(!d) d=document; if((p=n.indexOf("?"))>0&&parent.frames.length) {
    d=parent.frames[n.substring(p+1)].document; n=n.substring(0,p);}
  if(!(x=d[n])&&d.all) x=d.all[n]; for (i=0;!x&&i<d.forms.length;i++) x=d.forms[i][n];
  for(i=0;!x&&d.layers&&i<d.layers.length;i++) x=MM_findObj(n,d.layers[i].document);
  if(!x && d.getElementById) x=d.getElementById(n); return x;
}

function MM_swapImage() { //v3.0
  var i,j=0,x,a=MM_swapImage.arguments; document.MM_sr=new Array; for(i=0;i<(a.length-2);i+=3)
   if ((x=MM_findObj(a[i]))!=null){document.MM_sr[j++]=x; if(!x.oSrc) x.oSrc=x.src; x.src=a[i+2];}
}
</script>

<script type="text/javascript" src="http://cdn.socialmediatabs.com/loader/loader.1.0.min.js"></script>

<!-- SocialMediaTabs.com STOP -->
```

Jetzt dache ich mit - »cool - kannste ja mal alle Tabs einbinden...« und ich bekam folgenden Code generiert: 


```
<!-- SocialMediaTabs.com START -->

<script type="text/javascript">

       var smtabs_id = "1.0@1635@5182267a78b420896a82cd14385e7f17@eu/p//1635";

</script>

<script type="text/javascript" src="http://cdn.socialmediatabs.com/loader/loader.1.0.min.js"></script>

<!-- SocialMediaTabs.com STOP -->
```

Dieser funktioniert allerdings nicht - ich bin mir sicher die Cracks unter Euch wissen auch warum - kann mir hierzu einer weiterhelfen?

Oder vielleicht Alternativen nennen?

Bin über jede Hilfe dankbar!

MFG
Tobm


----------

